# backing for moisture wicking shirts



## SEWORIGINALEMB (Nov 12, 2010)

Can anyone recommend what backing to use on moisture wicking shirts? In the past I've used a medium weight cutaway w/ less than desirable results.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

It sounds like you might have a higher stitch count design. You might want to try two layers of a heavy weight cutaway. Good luck.


----------



## jwininger (Sep 18, 2008)

we use two layers of 2.5 oz cutaway and use spray adhesive.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

2 layers of medium cutaway
1 of medium, 1 of heavy cutaway if thinner material.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

I've had pretty good success with a no-show mesh cutaway with a light tear-away over that on a fairly dense pattern.


----------



## SEWORIGINALEMB (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's input.I'll try different ones & see what works best for this design.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree with Frank...no-show mesh cutaway with a light tear-away over


----------



## Chuchomorey (Jan 25, 2012)

last year I used 2 layers of 1.5 tearaway and had no problems, i removed it completely after i finised the design and it looked nice.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i used two layers of 1.5oz cutaway. i used i layer before and had some curling. the second layer solved that.


----------



## Pat Horowitz (Jul 26, 2011)

I use an adhesive spray on mesh backing (attach the adhesive to the garment) with a medium cutaway. The adhesive keeps the garment from stretching when hooping. If it stretches, you will get a lot of puckering. Make sure the design also has enough pull compensation on it or you will get puckering.


----------

